# We did it!!!



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure if any of you remember, but I've been asking questions about credit and such. Long story short, we lost our ranch two years ago to the wildfires and had to walk away, leaving a foreclosure on our record. Well, we've scrimped and saved, and have been working on paying things off and improving our credit. We found a little place on 1/3 of an acre near my parents place. It was for a VERY reasonable price and we were able to buy it. We have a 7.5 year loan, but plan to pay it off in 5. It's a much smaller place, but it's only DH and I now so we don't need the 35 acres anymore, nor can we take care of that large of a property anymore. We moved in last weekend, and are still unpacking boxes but we are so excited. So, thanks for all of the information.


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats fantastic!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations on getting your home again after having such a difficult time. I hope you will both be very happy there and I am sure your parents will enjoy having you close by.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Congratulation's!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Congrats to you both! Do you have lots of plans for it? You can still do a lot even on a small parcel of land.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Congrats to you both! Do you have lots of plans for it? You can still do a lot even on a small parcel of land.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am planning on some raised bed gardens in the spring. Also want some blueberry bushes, and we have a pear tree in the front yard. Love to can pears! We are considering a small flock of chickens since the property is unrestricted. For now we are concentrating on our daughters wedding in October. I would love to compost, but not sure about a "safe" place for it away from critters.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

You can do so much in that small space. I have less than that and I keep rabbits, egg hens, meat birds... And we're thinking of goats!


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Great news!!!


----------

